# Lancashire Mansion - June 2012



## UEP-Wales (Jun 23, 2012)

*Lancashire Mansion - Lancashire*​June 2012


*Lets Recap*

So here we are on my final report from my Urbex Lancashire Road Trip and what a trip it was. I started the reports with Huncoat Power Station ([ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22836"]LINK[/ame]) which was closely followed by Holdings Country Pottery ([ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22849"]LINK[/ame]). 525 Miles, 1 day, 1 Photographer, 1 Assistant, 2 cameras and some great moments!​









*Brief History*

I have been able to come up with a little bit of history regarding this Mansion but I am afraid by posting any up, it will make the location that little bit more easier to find!​
*The Explore​*
Despite this being the last place that I am posting on, it was actually the first place that I visited whilst in Lancashire. I hadn’t slept for about 30 odd hours and pulling up outside this grand mansion was better than a McDonalds breakfast any day of the week! 
The entrance was… not nice! Easy, just not nice! Lol but when you stand in the foyer, you realise that it’s worth it! The amount of detail around the building was fantastic but it is a shame to see it so badly trashed now. Hopefully the owners will hurry up and do something with the building before it’s too late.​
*The Photographs​*










































































































*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfyNahxn2Q&hd=1"]The Road Trip Video![/ame]​*
*Thanks for looking! Comments are welcome as always  There are more pictures from this location on my Facebook page - link below!*​


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice work SW nice set of images too, been trying to locate this site myself glad to see it can be found...back to the maps I go lol


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 23, 2012)

The video wins.  

Fantastic photos as usual dude, what a fantastic place!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 23, 2012)

Excellent pics there mate 

Glad you got to see it


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 23, 2012)

Really wanna see this place! Fantastic stairs!!
Some real nice photos there...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks all! 

The stairs are just stunning! I think I took about 40 photographs of the stairs alone. There are so many features, it's fantastic!


----------



## Munchh (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautifully photographed and thanks for sharing.  One small point though, this is a large ornate house but not a Mansion imo.


----------



## nelly (Jun 24, 2012)

I love that!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice work there buddy. I enjoyed the pix a lot. I like the cherubs, wonder how you managed to get that pic cos I tried alsorts to get a decent one and in the end the best I could do was extenmd my tripod to the max and hold it above my head! Still didn't get square on!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 24, 2012)

Munchh said:


> Beautifully photographed and thanks for sharing.  One small point though, this is a large ornate house but not a Mansion imo.



Thanks very much! When I first saw it, I thought it wasn't quite a Mansion but I believe the naming of it is due to the property it's self if that makes sense! 



TeeJF said:


> Nice work there buddy. I enjoyed the pix a lot. I like the cherubs, wonder how you managed to get that pic cos I tried alsorts to get a decent one and in the end the best I could do was extenmd my tripod to the max and hold it above my head! Still didn't get square on!!!



Thanks mate! It was a pain in the backside! The shot was taken from the top of the stairs - where I done the portrait shot, zoomed in a little and I think I done a good 15 takes of it. I'm putting it down to luck too though!

Could have spent all day and night in there though photographing the little details, they are fantastic!


----------



## Munchh (Jun 24, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Thanks very much! When I first saw it, I thought it wasn't quite a Mansion but I believe the naming of it is due to the property it's self if that makes sense! ................



It's certainly impressive either way. Presumably it's the focal point of a larger estate or collection of buildings if I take your hint correctly.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 24, 2012)

Munchh said:


> It's certainly impressive either way. Presumably it's the focal point of a larger estate or collection of buildings if I take your hint correctly.



To a certain extent. It does have links to at least 1 more property, a Gate House but could also be linked to a couple more. I've just sent more info over via PM, hope that explains a little


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2012)

Your right something needs doing before its too late,see the metal miners have been in the roof,great report & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 25, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Your right something needs doing before its too late,see the metal miners have been in the roof,great report & photos thanks for sharing.



Thanks  

From what I understand, PP was approved to turn the building back into a private residence but locals have complained because by doing so, it removes a huge chunk of the tourism market from the area - meaning less money coming in. What I am unsure of is if this is the reason the owners have delayed the redevelopment of the property or maybe because they have run out of money?!

I personally don't see this building lasting too long though which will be a massive shame. One of the floors have already started to give way and I think a couple are heading the same way...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Impressive place, stunning shots.


----------



## Wallsey (Jun 25, 2012)

Fantastic !


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 26, 2012)

Munchh said:


> One small point though, this is a large ornate house but not a Mansion imo.



It's not the explorers who call it a manor or mansion, the house is actually called **** Manor, and it is part of an estate. The gatehouse was privately owned as far back as I can remember. I used to ride competitive motorcycle trials a short distance away from this place in a big quarry in the 70s and always loved the place. There is a small house at the back of the site, purpose and ownership unclear, but it is boarded up as well.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 26, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> It's not the explorers who call it a manor or mansion, the house is actually called **** Manor, and it is part of an estate. The gatehouse was privately owned as far back as I can remember. I used to ride competitive motorcycle trials a short distance away from this place in a big quarry in the 70s and always loved the place. There is a small house at the back of the site, purpose and ownership unclear, but it is boarded up as well.



I was unsure if the buildings out the back were actually linked because there is another road leading up to the buildings at the back and is not part of any PP that I have seen. I thought that they maybe home to the owner of the Mansion but during both uses of the property, the owners / management resided inside the main building (This is confirmed via inspection documents I obtained).


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice imagery of the place, shame about the stickers all over the place, you travelled a long way to see this place , shame you didnt give us a shout before your trip theres a LOT more to see in a not too far radius of here.


----------



## Munchh (Jun 26, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> It's not the explorers who call it a manor or mansion, the house is actually called **** Manor, and it is part of an estate...................................



Yes, I'm aware of that TeeJF, OP was good enough to PM me regarding my earlier comment. My point was that at the time this house was built it wouldn't have been classed as a mansion. Nowadays any large house qualifies. This one looks late neo-classical to me.

For those interested, the origin of the word 'Mansion' merely means 'place to stay'. My sheds a Mansion lol


----------



## adzst24 (Jun 30, 2012)

thums up on the vid pics are good too though


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 30, 2012)

Munchh said:


> For those interested, the origin of the word 'Mansion' merely means 'place to stay'. My sheds a Mansion lol



Cool... I think I'll go into the property market and sell "garden mansions" made of wood! It'll look great on the selling resume!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 30, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Looks like a worth while trip and got some really nice shots there too
> 
> 
> To be fair the official designation on the property is House and a nice house at that.
> ...



Thanks dude!

Nothing gets past you does it! lol! Yes when it was first built in the 18th century, the official title was "**** House". As previously said, the reason "Mansion" comes into it is because of the name the previous owners gave it. I have a bit of history regarding the property - just keeping it hush as most can track the property down quite quickly from it.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome pics and vid !


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks very much for all the comments! Very grateful


----------

